# 68 GTO Gas Gauge



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. Back again troubleshooting more stuff. My Gas gauge has always been pegged to full. Sending unit was replaced and has a good ground to the trunk floor. I read online here about others who had the issue. I located the tan wire in the trunk which is coming from the sending unit. I disconnected it and grounded the tan wire that goes to the gauge. The gauge doesnt move. I read it should go to empty if grounded. Bad guage at this point? I looked under the dash and all I can see is a harness that plugs into the cluster. I was trying to trace the tan wire. is there something else i should look for behind the dash. my interior is out so I can trace the tan wire from trunk to dash but its tough locating it under the dash

Thanks


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Power for the entire dash is fed by a pink wire in the cluster.
through the circuit board to one side of the gauge out the other.
Back through the circuit board and out the brown wire to the main harness where it separates off with all the trunk wiring under the dash.
Tan wire in the trunk harness goes to the post on the sending unit and grounds at the front of the trunk.

Your tan wire in the trunk is dead.
It should peg full disconnected and mt when touched to ground.
If all other gauges work you have power THAT far.
- to the gauge

Check all connections in between obviously and if good it leaves only
the gauge or the resistor across the back of it.
The resistor should be 90 ohms.


hope that helps


----------

